
The NorthSkirt - billpg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UktOOIK_6nU
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I nearly flagged this as spam, but just saw enough to realise that it is
actually quite technical, even though there are no real details given.

Perhaps I should be slower to flag ...

